# Need advice with setting up new room



## jtm45 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,

So we just bought a new flat and I can use one of the bedrooms as my studio for DI recording and mixing in stereo. I have pretty free hands with the room, the only exception being that we need most of the space in the wardrobe that is in there. The wardrobe can be moved however.

I have made a simple sketch of the room to show how I am planning to set it up. Assumed listening position is ~38% from the front wall (where the window is), with the speakers firing towards the short back wall where the door is. 


Would this give me the best starting point before testing for best listening and speaker position and putting in treatment?




Here are the simple sketches of the room:

1a and 1b = Most stripped down version of the room possible

2a and 2b = The way the room is today (the red bit is a built in cupboard that can be removed, the green bit is the wardrobe that can be made a bit smaller and move to the other side of the room)

3 = How I am planning to organise it before putting in treatment.

4a and 4b = Final version with treatment (maybe another panel on the front wall)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Where are you planning to face? Organize it so you are symmetric to the space left to right.


----------



## jtm45 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry I was bit unclear. I was planning to face the short wall with the window in it. That would give me the best starting point, right? 

About the symmetry, thats why I am planning to move the wardrobe to the other side of the room. The doors to the wardrobe are quite thin (about 3/4" maybe), and I am wondering how much this affect the acoustics between left and right side. Should I expect any difference i bass response between the sides because of this for example?

Johan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - there will be differences and the thin doors will make it resonate. Ideally it would leave the room completely.


----------



## jtm45 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, would you say it would be a small, medium or large difference between the sides? I know its tricky to answer, I am just trying to get an idea of the pros/cons and what's practically possible. 

Also, lets assume for a moment that the wardrobe is not there so the room looks like in the first picture. Facing the window, the room is at its longest/widest 3,25m long, 3,18m wide, and 2,50m tall. 
What would be the best layout to start with? 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely and still face the window centered on the window wall.


----------

